# DBSTalk.com Exclusive First Look: Cisco/Linksys WET610N



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DBSTalk.com is proud to present this first look at support for the WET610N Wireless Ethernet Bridge in DIRECTV receivers!

WET610N First Look (pdf)

Thanks to alebob911, Movieman, Drew2K, Greg Alsobrook, Huskie_2009 and the whole test team!

Please note that you may require the latest version of the free Adobe Reader, available at http://www.adobe.com, to view this document. Third-party readers, including Mac OS X Preview, may not display properly.

Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Great job on the First Look, and also to the test team!

The WET610N is indeed a nice "N" class unit, and will only help those who are looking for solid wireless network connectivity.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Great job on the First Look, and also to the test team!
> 
> The WET610N is indeed a nice "N" class unit, and will only help those who are looking for solid wireless network connectivity.


I think my wrt320n in client bridge mode is better because 320n has a 5 port gigabit siwtch. the wet610n and the wga600n only have 1 100mb ethernet port which means it can't go as fast as 300mb or 600mb.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dorfd1 said:


> I think my wrt320n in client bridge mode is better because 320n has a 5 port gigabit siwtch. the wet610n and the wga600n only have 1 100mb ethernet port which means it can't go as fast as 300mb or 600mb.


Maybe, maybe not....the port difference alone wouldn't necessarily make anything "better".

Point 2 - the WET610N installed at this location is running at 300Mbps right now here.

Also...a cost comparison comes into play.

So I'm not sure I could agree with much of your statement.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Maybe, maybe not....the port difference alone wouldn't necessarily make anything "better".
> 
> Point 2 - the WET610N installed at this location is running at 300Mbps right now here.
> 
> ...


because the wet610n can only do 100mb ethernet the max speed is really 100mbps. because my 320n has gigabit ethernet it can reach full n speeds.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think the WET610N is a better fit for DIRECTV to add to their DVR. If you're using a 320N then you're probably more of an advanced user and don't need them to hold your hand through the configuration process.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dorfd1 said:


> because the wet610n can only do 100mb ethernet the max speed is really 100mbps. because my 320n has gigabit ethernet it can reach full n speeds.


Note that even with your 320n...you are still limited to the 100/10 Ethernet on the HD DVR port side...

But rest assured...I have 300Mbps running between the WEET610N and my router at this very moment - see attached photo.

I am running a "G" at 54Mbps and the WET at the same time, so you can see the differences in results in the picture itself.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dorfd1 said:


> because the wet610n can only do 100mb ethernet the max speed is really 100mbps. because my 320n has gigabit ethernet it can reach full n speeds.


Couple of things .. The WET610N support is integrated into the receiver. You can set it up with your remote. Secondly, the HR2x only has a 100mbps port .. Gig Ethernet is not relevant.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Note that even with your 320n...you are still limited to the 100/10 Ethernet on the HD DVR port side...
> 
> But rest assured...I have 300Mbps running between the WEET610N and my router at this very moment - see attached photo.
> 
> I am running a "G" at 54Mbps and the WET at the same time, so you can see the differences in results in the picture itself.


the dvr will transfer at only 100mbps


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

I was just getting ready to say that but a little to slow on the typing!:lol:


Doug Brott said:


> Couple of things .. The WET610N support is integrated into the receiver. You can set it up with your remote. Secondly, the HR2x only has a 100mbps port .. Gig Ethernet is not relevant.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dorfd1 said:


> the dvr will transfer at only 100mbps


Actually, I don't even think it uses that much to stream video .. As for the WET610N, you can rest assured that DIRECTV did due diligence in choosing this adapter. The WET610N is a very good device and is the right one for the task.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Actually, I don't even think it uses that much to stream video .. As for the WET610N, you can rest assured that DIRECTV did due diligence in choosing this adapter. The WET610N is a very good device and is the right one for the task.


Agreed...reliability, steady streaming, and compatibility are 3 key benefits.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

This is a good review of the WET610N. The install using your HR2x is pretty simple. Note that Linksys has a firmware update out that folks may want to install.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Groundhog45 said:


> This is a good review of the WET610N. The install using your HR2x is pretty simple. Note that Linksys has a firmware update out that folks may want to install.


if you plugged the wet610n into a gigabit switch to connect other devices to the network the other devices even ones that support gigabit ethernet would still be limited to 100mbps wireless transfer rate.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dorfd1 said:


> if you plugged the wet610n into a gigabit switch to connect other devices to the network the other devices even ones that support gigabit ethernet would still be limited to 100mbps wireless transfer rate.


And the HR2x uses what? maybe 20mbps? Does it matter?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

As always, very nice First Looks. 

I like that there's no CDs/software to install. Plug it into the receiver and it's supported. Just set it up with the remote and you're on your way. Very Cool. 

Mike


----------



## argonaut (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the review.

I have been using the Linksys WGA600N for about a year with no issues. It is directly connected to an HR21-700. Is anyone able to compare the WET610N with the WGA600N?

Additionally, one thing I am interested in is placing a small switch between the WET610N and my networked AV equipment to eliminate a few cables. They are all UTP CAT6 connections except for the HR21 (on the WGA600N). Since the WET610N is a true bridge unlike the WGA600N there is no reason it should care about multiple MAC addresses passing through it, as it really does not have to do anything smart. In the switch I would connect my Blu-ray player, my Network Video player, and my HTPC. The cables are all run through the sub-floor but less cables would make the SO happy. Obviously using more than one of those at a time for streaming video might impact performance. Anyone tried this yet?

P.S. I know the wired connections will be faster, more reliable, etc.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If the WGA600N is working well for you already, there may not be a reason to swap it out. However, the WET610N will give a longer range and overall better performance. The thing is though if performance needs are already met, do you want to spend the money again? :shrug:

If you don't have an adapter yet, then definitely take the WET610N over the WGA600N.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> And the HR2x uses what? maybe 20mbps? Does it matter?


yes if you had a computer hooked up to the same tv as the hd dvr is hooked up to and that computer supported gigabit ethernet.



argonaut said:


> Thanks for the review.
> 
> I have been using the Linksys WGA600N for about a year with no issues. It is directly connected to an HR21-700. Is anyone able to compare the WET610N with the WGA600N?
> 
> ...


any adapter that allows you to connect a device with an ethernet port on it is a bridge.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dorfd1 said:


> yes if you had a computer hooked up to the same tv as the hd dvr is hooked up to and that computer supported gigabit ethernet.


You have different needs than what this device is designed for .. Apples and Oranges here.

If all you need is wireless connectivity to your HR2x, the WET610N is the right way to go. That being said, it's not the only way. If you already have hardware that works and you don't want to spend more money then yeah, use what you have. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> You have different needs than what this device is designed for .. Apples and Oranges here.
> 
> If all you need is wireless connectivity to your HR2x, the WET610N is the right way to go. That being said, it's not the only way. If you already have hardware that works and you don't want to spend more money then yeah, use what you have. Nothing wrong with that.


I am just saying that any device connected to the wga600n or wet610n will never get full wireless n speeds.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I would disagree with that blanket statement, in that it actually depends on what the WET610N is connected to, as well as the router capabilities to the network. The WET610N has the capacity to handle 300Mbps throughput - see the First Look itself.
> 
> So *never *is incorrect.


the 100baseT port limits the device connected to it to 100mbps.

windows would not say your are connected at 300 mbps it will say you are connected at 100 mbps.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Perhaps the discussion about dorfd1's choice of wireless hardware vs. HDTVFan0001's speed can go to private message? 

:backtotop


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Holy Sweetness Salamander! That is one fine first look Drew. I think you nailed it, this is one excellent combination for DirecTV!


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Very fine job indeed! I know that it has freed up outlets that I needed and its extremely reliable and fast. Works great with TvApps, MediaShare, and DOD. Great job to the everyone that was involved in testing!


----------



## lukew (Aug 19, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> As always, very nice First Looks.
> 
> I like that there's no CDs/software to install. Plug it into the receiver and it's supported. Just set it up with the remote and you're on your way. Very Cool.
> 
> Mike


Just to verify since I ran out and bought one. I don't need to run the CD/setup in the installation guide?
I simply plug it in to the DVR? 
And do I need to wait until I get the 0x0368 update before installing it on my HR22?
Thanks


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

lukew said:


> Just to verify since I ran out and bought one. I don't need to run the CD/setup in the installation guide?
> I simply plug it in to the DVR?
> And do I need to wait until I get the 0x0368 update before installing it on my HR22?
> Thanks


You need x0368 for it to be configured via the receiver. Then simply plug it into the HR2x after the WET610N has been powered up and the menus will pop up for configuration. Simple as pie!

If you've previously configured your receiver for networking, you may have to restore your network setup to default first.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

lukew said:


> Just to verify since I ran out and bought one. I don't need to run the CD/setup in the installation guide?
> I simply plug it in to the DVR?
> And do I need to wait until I get the 0x0368 update before installing it on my HR22?
> Thanks


Yes. If you follow the instructions and the pics its will do the whole installation from the receiver. Just check the FAQ's in case you have security password issues.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

lukew said:


> Just to verify since I ran out and bought one. I don't need to run the CD/setup in the installation guide?
> I simply plug it in to the DVR?
> And do I need to wait until I get the 0x0368 update before installing it on my HR22?
> Thanks


Once you connect it, go to Network Setup and it will look for the switch, configure it, and it will even ask for the pass phrase if necessary.

Mike


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Once you connect it, go to Network Setup and it will look for the switch, configure it, and it will even ask for the pass phrase if necessary.
> 
> Mike


Yes .. but you must have 0x368 ..


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes .. but you must have 0x368 ..


True but I figured that since it was in the previous two posts it would be redundant...but important. 

Mike


----------



## dsstalk (Oct 3, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Great job on the First Look, and also to the test team!
> 
> The WET610N is indeed a nice "N" class unit, and will only help those who are looking for solid wireless network connectivity.


linksysbycisco.com/US/en/products/WAP610N

WAP610N - The perfect partner to the Wireless-N Ethernet Bridge (WET610N), it's optimized to reduce video glitches.

Both WAP610N and WET610N are based on same (super) chip-set.

Technical:

The chip-set supports optional standard features as well as proprietary algorithms to meet the critical demands required for sensitive multimedia applications that require superior bandwidth and the lowest possible jitter, latency and packet loss. To double network coverage in a home environment, the chip-set solution also features a Maximum Likelihood (ML) slicer and an advance-coding gain using Low Density Parity Check (LDPC) technology. The ML slicer provides benefits equivalent to those of Transmit Beam Forming, only without the pendency problems associated with the latter since it is implemented within the digital signal processing portion of the transmitter.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dsstalk said:


> linksysbycisco.com/US/en/products/WAP610N
> 
> WAP610N - The perfect partner to the Wireless-N Ethernet Bridge (WET610N), it's optimized to reduce video glitches.


They were indeed reported to work very well together.

My WET610N and DLink DIR-655 also play nicely in the same sandbox, and also get great results on video/audio transfer.


----------



## dsstalk (Oct 3, 2009)

argonaut said:


> Thanks for the review.
> 
> I have been using the Linksys WGA600N for about a year with no issues. It is directly connected to an HR21-700. Is anyone able to compare the WET610N with the WGA600N?
> 
> ...


Review WGA600N vs WET610N by smallnetbuilder.com

http....w.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-reviews/30869-linksys-wga600n-dual-band-wireless-n-gaming-adapter-reviewed

Multiple clients are supported, you can connect clients via switch


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Great job on the First Look, and also to the test team!
> 
> The WET610N is indeed a nice "N" class unit, and will only help those who are looking for solid wireless network connectivity.


I have two of these... No problems...


----------



## argonaut (Dec 16, 2006)

dsstalk said:


> Review WGA600N vs WET610N by smallnetbuilder.com
> 
> http....w.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-reviews/30869-linksys-wga600n-dual-band-wireless-n-gaming-adapter-reviewed
> 
> Multiple clients are supported, you can connect clients via switch


Thanks. That was exactly what I was looking for. I think I'll pick up a WET610N and give it a whirl.


----------



## Castlebill (Jul 25, 2006)

Is this what you get if you order thru Directv? They don't say what it is, other than wireless.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Castlebill said:


> Is this what you get if you order thru Directv? They don't say what it is, other than wireless.


You'd have to call them to make sure...they are pretty new.

But a number of retailers have them available as well...


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Today I hooked back up my WET610N. I did a complete reset of it but not of my HR22-100. It immediately brought up the list from my HR21-700. It must have configured its self automatically. Playback from the HR21 to the HR22 was fine. Playback the other way is very choppy.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice. I have been using one for MONTHS now. Works great. Good to see support from Directv now.


----------



## spnkzss (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this also a repeater?

Wireless in basement, DVR in basement and DVR on main level, computer in office upstairs. Trying to boost signal to computer up stairs while converting to hard wire on main level for DVR.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I do not believe it can be used as a repeater.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spnkzss said:


> Is this also a repeater?
> 
> Wireless in basement, DVR in basement and DVR on main level, computer in office upstairs. Trying to boost signal to computer up stairs while converting to hard wire on main level for DVR.


It's not a repeater...but you can cetainly improve things by using the WET610N at the location furthest from your wireless router to improve the reception.


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

I found it at around $50 (inc shipping, online, refurb) and it works great. I was a tiny bit concerned because I want to use it with an old 4 port switch (linksys) so I can connect both DVRs, my HD-DVD and BluRay.

I first hooked it up directly to the receiver and ran the setup. Once I allowed the MAC address to access the router (I set up the wireless net with 'opt-in' security) I entered the 26 bit key and it found the net. I tried an On Demand selection and it streamed as fast as wired.

I then hooked the cable from DVR1 to the switch then cabled the switch and 610 together. I tried another On Demand and it worked, then checked the other equipment and had no problems.

THIS is the way this sort of stuff should work. Thanks D*.


----------



## yankeegreg (Jul 12, 2007)

I have an Apple are there any issues for me.

I checked the web site and it appears that the software is windows only 

Greg


----------



## tonyoci (Oct 15, 2006)

I haven't read the whole thread so apologies if this is answered.

Is this one unit per DVR ? I have 3 HR2x' in the same room, can I purchase one of these and then plug a hub or similar in ?

Thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

yankeegreg said:


> I have an Apple are there any issues for me.
> 
> I checked the web site and it appears that the software is windows only
> 
> Greg


What's nice is, you don't have to use the software to configure it. Plug it into the DVR and it will ask you some simple questions.


----------



## yankeegreg (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks,

I was in Best Buy and this is the one they recommended 


Greg


----------



## yankeegreg (Jul 12, 2007)

P S to Stuart :

With my last name being LAMONT I have been called "The Shadow" for about fifty + years.

Its OK for you to use it !!! 

Just a side bar I always referred to myself as the Shadow, around 1982 I was trying to explain to a young lady on the phone how to spell LAMONT (CRANSTON) when she shouted out, LAMONT like SANFORD and SON .

It was an eye opening moment.

Just some fun for the day,

LAMONT Cranston


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Excellent. Just picked up a refurb for one of these and plugged it right in. A few minutes later it was downloading a movie.


----------



## Brit_in_WV (Sep 11, 2009)

ziggy29 said:


> Excellent. Just picked up a refurb for one of these and plugged it right in. A few minutes later it was downloading a movie.


I ordered a refurb. yesterday evening and hopefully my installation
will go as smooth as yours. I switched from DSL to cable so speed should
not be an issue.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

So has anyone actually tried the gaming adapter vs the wet610n and measured performance? From what I have read these are pretty much the same thing but was wondering if someone had a chance to test them side by side


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, the WET610 has about 7 feet more range in my house and tested speeds are about 5Mbps faster at the same distance.


----------



## Brit_in_WV (Sep 11, 2009)

Brit_in_WV said:


> I ordered a refurb. yesterday evening and hopefully my installation
> will go as smooth as yours. I switched from DSL to cable so speed should
> not be an issue.


To follow up, my WET610N refurb arrived and was a breeze to install,
all one has to do is simply follow the onscreen directions and of course
some good advice from this site.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Brit_in_WV said:


> To follow up, my WET610N refurb arrived and was a breeze to install,
> all one has to do is simply follow the onscreen directions and of course
> some good advice from this site.


Great to hear!

That goal - a simple install - was the ultimate goal for everyone on the WET610N test team and all contributors to the First Look.

Your testimony of accomplishing that will be appreciate by all those folks.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

I must be missing something. I purchased a new WET610N, hooked it up to my HR20-100 with x0368 software, and waited for it to discover the device. Waited 5 minutes, and nothing happened. So I hooked it up to my HR20-700, also with the x0368 software, and the same results--it never autodiscovered the device. So, I ran the Linksys setup wizard, configured it successfully, and then re-attached it to the HR20-100. This time the HR20 recognized the device and started using it immediately, with no additonal configuration requirered (other than run "Test connection" under Network Settings). Why would my experience be so different from the other reports in this thread? Having said that, the WET610N is performing just fine now.

Jerry


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

JerryMeeker said:


> I must be missing something. I purchased a new WET610N, hooked it up to my HR20-100 with x0368 software, and waited for it to discover the device. Waited 5 minutes, and nothing happened. So I hooked it up to my HR20-700, also with the x0368 software, and the same results--it never autodiscovered the device. So, I ran the Linksys setup wizard, configured it successfully, and then re-attached it to the HR20-100. This time the HR20 recognized the device and started using it immediately, with no additonal configuration requirered (other than run "Test connection" under Network Settings). Why would my experience be so different from the other reports in this thread? Having said that, the WET610N is performing just fine now.
> 
> Jerry


Per the First Look content...the HR20-100 setup is "unique" in some way to other devices...has to do with the way the Ethernet is set up in it.

In any case...glad you are up and running on your HR20-700.

You should see some nice wireless performance with the WET610N.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

JerryMeeker said:


> I must be missing something. I purchased a new WET610N, hooked it up to my HR20-100 with x0368 software, and waited for it to discover the device. Waited 5 minutes, and nothing happened. So I hooked it up to my HR20-700, also with the x0368 software, and the same results--it never autodiscovered the device. So, I ran the Linksys setup wizard, configured it successfully, and then re-attached it to the HR20-100. This time the HR20 recognized the device and started using it immediately, with no additonal configuration requirered (other than run "Test connection" under Network Settings). Why would my experience be so different from the other reports in this thread? Having said that, the WET610N is performing just fine now.
> 
> Jerry


Your not having a different experience than others. With the receivers you mentioned that seemed to occur. Thanks for posting it cause it might help the next person with the same STB.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I did my WET610N testing exclusively on my HR20-100 and when I plugged in the device to the HR20-100 it took approximately 30 seconds for it to to be discovered. One thing I remember is that I had to wait for the WET610N to initialize itself - sometimes that took 5 minutes, but once it was initialized (the light on the front stopped blinking) the HR20-100 detected it. 

(I can't remember if I had to go to Network in the settings screen first, or if it popped up a notification on its own.)


----------



## smolenski (Oct 25, 2006)

Other than cost is this a good solution for MRV? Linksys has these (refurb) for 49.99 w/ free shipping.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

smolenski said:


> Other than cost is this a good solution for MRV? Linksys has these (refurb) for 49.99 w/ free shipping.


Yes it will work and if you can get a good deal no harm. I would still try to go powerline bridge or direct hardwire if you can. If its not an option though this will do the job. Its recommended that your router also be N or getter but its not a rule. There are those that have G routers that are getting good performance.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the great info in this thread. I just picked up a new one for $69.99 w/free shipping. Should have it no later than Friday!


----------



## smolenski (Oct 25, 2006)

Movieman said:


> Yes it will work and if you can get a good deal no harm. I would still try to go powerline bridge or direct hardwire if you can. If its not an option though this will do the job. Its recommended that your router also be N or getter but its not a rule. There are those that have G routers that are getting good performance.


Thanks, I have the 2wire(G) router from Uverse(canceling UverseTV after 30 side by side). I'm going to get an estimate for CAT5 to be run(I'm terrible at this stuff)and weight the pro's and cons. I'm running 85MPS powerline now and get the choppy HD video now. SD video is fine. I would think the 200MPS powerline would work with the HD. If so, that may be the way to go. Many options, which is a good thing.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

smolenski said:


> Thanks, I have the 2wire(G) router from Uverse(canceling UverseTV after 30 side by side). I'm going to get an estimate for CAT5 to be run(I'm terrible at this stuff)and weight the pro's and cons. I'm running 85MPS powerline now and get the choppy HD video now. SD video is fine. I would think the 200MPS powerline would work with the HD. If so, that may be the way to go. Many options, which is a good thing.


In regards to cancelling U-Verse im not sure what is better than them in terms of internet. I use Comcast and I know U-verse would be even faster and more reliable.

The bridge gives me much better performance than the 85 mbps powerlines from Netgear that I had before my Belkin AV+ adapters.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I recieved my WET610N today and it's up and running. I don't think it could have been any easier. I plugged everything in, waited about 15 minutes then followed the prompts. Now I just have to wait 24 hours to begin using.

After seeing how easy all of this was I am kicking myself for not doing this sooner.


----------



## tonyoci (Oct 15, 2006)

Can someone answer my dumb question  How do I use this device with multiple HRXX systems. Do I need one for each (they are all in the same location).

Thanks.


----------



## MarkN (Jul 13, 2007)

tonyoci said:


> Can someone answer my dumb question  How do I use this device with multiple HRXX systems. Do I need one for each (they are all in the same location).
> 
> Thanks.


thats not a dumb question, I was going to ask the same thing


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeas - each receiver that you want to add to your network either has to be hard-wired (if you have an ethernet line handy nearby the receiver) or each receiver needs a wireless adapter like the WET610N. If you have two receivers and want to go wireless, you need two adapters, one for each receiver.


----------



## smolenski (Oct 25, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Yeas - each receiver that you want to add to your network either has to be hard-wired (if you have an ethernet line handy nearby the receiver) or each receiver needs a wireless adapter like the WET610N. If you have two receivers and want to go wireless, you need two adapters, one for each receiver.


Another potentially dumb question. I have wireless G gateway fro Uverse and two HRxx's. If two WET610N's are used, do they talk to each other regardless of the gateway.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

tonyoci said:


> Can someone answer my dumb question  How do I use this device with multiple HRXX systems. Do I need one for each (they are all in the same location).
> 
> Thanks.


Im maybe not understanding the question but each DVR would have to be networked individually. One wireless bridge wont connect more than 1 DVR unless you find a bridge that has multiple ethernet ports similar to a router. If you can post more info on what your goal is maybe we can help.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

tonyoci said:


> Can someone answer my dumb question  How do I use this device with multiple HRXX systems. Do I need one for each (they are all in the same location).
> 
> Thanks.


If you have an all HR20's then you will need one for each but with HR21 and up you can use the device on one & connect the other receiver to the second ethernet port and use it that way. I have it connected with my WGA-600n and works fine


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

naijai said:


> If you have an all HR20's then you will need one for each but with HR21 and up you can use the device on one & connect the other receiver to the second ethernet port and use it that way. I have it connected with my WGA-600n and works fine


You could buy a inexpensive switch and connect the WET to it and then connect all the receivers as well. You may not be able to configure the WET610 through the receivers that way though. But, it should act like any other wired connection to the receivers, just set the WET up separately.


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes .. but you must have 0x368 ..


Just a bit more clarification here...you need 0x368 for the DTV supported menu configurations to appear. The WET610N can be used if not on that release, but you will have to configure it yourself.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

DJPellegrino said:


> Just a bit more clarification here...you need 0x368 for the DTV supported menu configurations to appear. The WET610N can be used if not on that release, but you will have to configure it yourself.


That is correct. Configuration through the receiver isn't supported on prior releases. So, configure the WET610N yourself, plug in the HR2x, and treat it as a wired connection when you do the network setup in the HR2x's menus.

From the release notes:



> *HR2x and R22: 0x0368*
> 
> *Receivers included in this release:*
> *HR20-100 • HR20-700*
> ...


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Is there a way to set up this my WET610N to use the 5ghz band from using the HR20 menu?

I didn't configure my adapter using my computer so I can't even find the device on my network.

Any tips?


----------



## PkDog (Jul 24, 2009)

Just finished setting up my WET610N but it went a little different than the procedure in the first look guide.

I hooked the ethernet cables up between the WET and my HR23 and then powered on the WET. I waited for quite a while; well after the WET finished its startup. But I never got the on-screen message that device was detected, etc.

Cycled WET power and waited even longer but still no automatic detection. Then I went to network menu and hit the Connect button. It said I wasn't connected to the internet(which of course I wasn't). I then said ok lets set it up and then said I was going to connect using wireless and then it said let me see if I can find your device.

It searched for several minutes and then listed the several wireless networks in the area. I followed the first look procedure from then on, entering security key, etc. with no problems and I was soon connected to the internet.

So even if you don't get the auto-detect you can still connect; all from the convenience of your HD receiver.


----------



## lifelong (Sep 16, 2007)

This looks promising. Moreso than paying someone $80+ per RJ-45 drop and then paying for a patch panel, enclosure, etc., to wire up my house. I have a few questions for the network savvy out there: 
Can I connect two devices to a network using one wet610n? My Samsung LCD also has some network features. Can I somehow put a switch between the wet610n and the HR2X +TV? Would I then plug the wet610n into an uplink port on the switch or just a regular old port?


----------



## webcrawlr (Sep 1, 2007)

lifelong said:


> This looks promising. Moreso than paying someone $80+ per RJ-45 drop and then paying for a patch panel, enclosure, etc., to wire up my house. I have a few questions for the network savvy out there:
> Can I connect two devices to a network using one wet610n? My Samsung LCD also has some network features. Can I somehow put a switch between the wet610n and the HR2X +TV? Would I then plug the wet610n into an uplink port on the switch or just a regular old port?


Yes, you can add a switch between the 610 and your devices. I'm running 2 in such a fashion. No uplink port is needed, just use any open port for all devices.


----------



## MarkN (Jul 13, 2007)

do I have to buy 2 of these if my internet connection is in another room?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

MarkN said:


> do I have to buy 2 of these if my internet connection is in another room?


No, if you have a wireless router the adapter will talk directly to it. With powerline adapters, two are required.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Note that even with your 320n...you are still limited to the 100/10 Ethernet on the HD DVR port side...


AMEN Bother Ben!!! Alot of people forget to look at both sides of the equation. If the Directv DVR only pumps out 100 Mbps than that is the bottleneck of the entire process.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

I apologize if this has been answered, but I couldn't find it. 

If I get the WET610N and I want to use it for a wireless bridge to my AT&T wireless router, I will connect it to the upper ethernet port on my HR21-700. Can I then use the second ethernet port on the HR21-700 to connect my Blu-Ray player to the Internet through the WET610N? In other words, will the second port become an active connection to the Internet through the bridge?


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

sailermon said:


> I apologize if this has been answered, but I couldn't find it.
> 
> If I get the WET610N and I want to use it for a wireless bridge to my AT&T wireless router, I will connect it to the upper ethernet port on my HR21-700. Can I then use the second ethernet port on the HR21-700 to connect my Blu-Ray player to the Internet through the WET610N? In other words, will the second port become an active connection to the Internet through the bridge?


Are you trying to basically use the STB as an access point? Im going to say that it will not work with that way but maybe someone else will jump in.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

Movieman said:


> Are you trying to basically use the STB as an access point? Im going to say that it will not work with that way but maybe someone else will jump in.


Yes. The DTV supported Linksys wireless bridges only have one ethernet port. What are people doing that need to hook up other devices to the Internet at the same location as the DVR, like a Blu-Ray player or other non-wireless devices?

I am hesitant to go with multi-port access device like D-Link because of difficulty of the set-up, cost, etc.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

sailermon said:


> Yes. The DTV supported Linksys wireless bridges only have one ethernet port. What are people doing that need to hook up other devices to the Internet at the same location as the DVR, like a Blu-Ray player or other non-wireless devices?
> 
> I am hesitant to go with multi-port access device like D-Link because of difficulty of the set-up, cost, etc.


This bridge unfortunately only connects to one device. I think your only option is either go with a bridge that has more than 1 ethernet connection (obviously not this bridge), the access point that you have mentioned, or a powerline bridge with multiple ethernet connections like the Belkin that I have which would allow me to use 3 devices.


----------



## Bayyog (Nov 29, 2009)

Will the WET610n provide better signal transmission to the DVR than a WGA600n? I have the latter now and my signal strength from my wireless linksys n band router is sporadic and downloads are painfully slow despite an otherwise relatively fast cable broadband isp. The DVR is on a different floor from the router and I am being told by linksys that it may be too far away even though my laptop gets a pretty good wireless signal in the same room. I can move it to my other DVR which is closer, but I would prefer if I could keep it for the set it is hooked up to now.



I know the WET610n is supposed to be a "bridge" as well. Will that somehow improve the signal reception?


----------



## jaymd (Sep 25, 2007)

Movieman said:


> This bridge unfortunately only connects to one device. I think your only option is either go with a bridge that has more than 1 ethernet connection (obviously not this bridge), the access point that you have mentioned, or a powerline bridge with multiple ethernet connections like the Belkin that I have which would allow me to use 3 devices.


I do not intend to always have the Blu-Ray connected. Can I swap the cable back and forth between the DVR and Blu-Ray or does it need to be configured each time? Thanks!


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

jaymd said:


> I do not intend to always have the Blu-Ray connected. Can I swap the cable back and forth between the DVR and Blu-Ray or does it need to be configured each time? Thanks!


Each time I switched between by 2 STB's it required me to reconfigure so I will assume the same. From my experience it only memorizes one piece of equipment at a time.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

I just got my WET 610N from D* and it was easy as hell to setup. I did not get the first screen so I just configured it from the network config. screen and that was it. i need 3 more now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

zudy said:


> I just got my WET 610N from D* and it was easy as hell to setup. I did not get the first screen so I just configured it from the network config. screen and that was it. i need 3 more now.


You'll also like the speed boost for any network-based activities.


----------



## Zixxer (Dec 24, 2009)

New to the forums so I'm stumbling thru various threads.

I put a WET610N on my HR23 months ago and it's worked great. Super easy to setup and fast enough to make on demand worth using. Router is in a media closet in the basement and the 610 is upstairs on the 2nd floor so it's a decent distance away yet still performs great.


----------



## katzeye (May 1, 2007)

Sorry to bring this topic up, as this has already been discussed. I need a little clarification as the thread has contradictory answers, and I am not exceptionally technically savvy. 
If I buy this unit and want to hook up both my HR22 and a Blu-ray player, can I do so through a splitter/switch (whatever is the proper name) or do I need two 610's?


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

The bridge only has one ethernet output. You dont have to use this bridge if you need more than one output. This bridge is simply supported by Directv and is plug and play with your receiver. I believe in this thread someone did post that a switch would work and someone else stated that they used the top port of the STB to receive the signal from the bridge and the bottom to the bluray. I dont know if the last one would work cause then your using the STB to send out a signal.


----------



## katzeye (May 1, 2007)

Movieman said:


> The bridge only has one ethernet output. You dont have to use this bridge if you need more than one output. This bridge is simply supported by Directv and is plug and play with your receiver. I believe in this thread someone did post that a switch would work and someone else stated that they used the top port of the STB to receive the signal from the bridge and the bottom to the bluray. I dont know if the last one would work cause then your using the STB to send out a signal.


Thanks, 
I wanted to use this one because if MRV is coming up I wanted to make sure to have something supported. So If I can just hook them both up to a switch, I'll be happy. 
The connection into the STB sounds like it shouldn't work but I can try that on my main set up (this is for my extra room) and see if it does.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You can use a WET610N or WGA600N with a switch to support more than one device IF you program the WET or WGA with a PC. It's not hard, either use the CD that comes with the device (or download from Linksys) or browse to the default address.

The HR configuration puts the device in a 'transparent' mode and you lose the ability to monitor its performance.


----------



## katzeye (May 1, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> You can use a WET610N or WGA600N with a switch to support more than one device IF you program the WET or WGA with a PC. It's not hard, either use the CD that comes with the device (or download from Linksys) or browse to the default address.
> 
> The HR configuration puts the device in a 'transparent' mode and you lose the ability to monitor its performance.


Good to know, Will do.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

katzeye said:


> Sorry to bring this topic up, as this has already been discussed. I need a little clarification as the thread has contradictory answers, and I am not exceptionally technically savvy.
> If I buy this unit and want to hook up both my HR22 and a Blu-ray player, can I do so through a splitter/switch (whatever is the proper name) or do I need two 610's?


Get a WRT160N router for $79.99 at best buy, flash it with DD WRT (free via download) and us it in Bridge/Repeater mode and you can have all 5 ports on it (even the Internet port) free to connect 5 devices to your wireless network.
I run 2 of them that way and it works fine. The new WRT160Ns are simple to flash too, exact same steps as upgrading the linksys firmware.

I am not tech savvy either but the whole procedure is available on line and is simple.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

katzeye said:


> Thanks,
> I* wanted to use this one because if MRV is coming up I wanted to make sure to have something supported*. So If I can just hook them both up to a switch, I'll be happy.
> The connection into the STB sounds like it shouldn't work but I can try that on my main set up (this is for my extra room) and see if it does.


I would not purchase this because of MRV. It will work fine for MRV use but we dont know what Directv is going to do with MRV and it doesnt look like any bridges/routers will be supported for MRV. I use DOD daily so for me the bridge was a great solution outside of my powerline adapters since i cant run cable between my router and my HR23-700.


----------



## katzeye (May 1, 2007)

Movieman said:


> I would not purchase this because of MRV. It will work fine for MRV use but we dont know what Directv is going to do with MRV and it doesnt look like any bridges/routers will be supported for MRV.


Supported or functional?

I am more concerned with being able to use MRV in my room upstairs that I can't run cables to.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's not known yet.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> The HR configuration puts the device in a 'transparent' mode and you lose the ability to monitor its performance.


Great, piece of CRAP update DIRECTV gave us.

When I configured from my computer, the HR2X keeps sensing it multiple times a day. Saying it "found a wireless adapter."

Now I reset it and have the HR2X configure it and now I can't see the WET610N form my computer to manage it.

Great work DIRECTV.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

gio12 said:


> Great, piece of CRAP update DIRECTV gave us.
> 
> When I configured from my computer, the HR2X keeps sensing it multiple times a day. Saying it "found a wireless adapter."
> 
> ...


That's because you are taking the wrong approach to the installation.

You may want to read the FAQ in the First Look thread on the WET610N.

The installation and setup process is typically done at the HR device...not your PC.

That way of installing it has worked very well to many users, and is the way its supposed to workl.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

katzeye said:


> *Supported* or functional?
> 
> I am more concerned with being able to use MRV in my room upstairs that I can't run cables to.


The bridge is supported by Directv. Its also plug and play and it really does well for long distances. For me it works to stream MediaShare (using Tversity) and its great for DOD as well. As far as MRV we will find out once its released.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

gio12 said:


> Great, piece of CRAP update DIRECTV gave us.
> 
> When I configured from my computer, the HR2X keeps sensing it multiple times a day. Saying it "found a wireless adapter."
> 
> ...


If you program the WET or WGA yourself. . . just change the password and the H/HR will quit finding it and try to configure it.

I've had a WGA on a HR20 / HR22 combination for almost a year and no prompting from the HRs.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's because you are taking the wrong approach to the installation.
> 
> You may want to read the FAQ in the First Look thread on the WET610N.
> 
> ...


Well, its back again. Same thing. Whether configured on the computer or HR2x, I get that message again.

EVERYTHING was fine until this update!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

gio12 said:


> Well, its back again. Same thing. Whether configured on the computer or HR2x, I get that message again.
> 
> EVERYTHING was fine until this update!!!


Couple of questions:

1) Are you running the latest firmware fo the WET610N (its downloadable on the Cisco site if not)?

2) Have you tried doing a full reset of the WET610N, and then go through the setup process again on the HR2x?

One of those may "clear and clean" things for you so that it works properly.

We'd like to see your problem go away and have you enjoy the WET610N like the rest of us.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Are you running the latest firmware fo the WET610N (its downloadable on the Cisco site if not)?
> 
> ...


Yes, the firmware was update a few months ago.

yes, I did.

Thanks, but this is a BUG with directv's software


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

gio12 said:


> Yes, the firmware was update a few months ago.
> 
> yes, I did.
> 
> Thanks, but this is a BUG with directv's software


Can't be....WET610N has worked for hundreds of others just fine.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

gio12 said:


> Yes, the firmware was update a few months ago.
> 
> yes, I did.
> 
> Thanks, but this is a BUG with directv's software


It really cant be the firmware as many of not most of us are having success with all current firmware and its working. There must be something in the process that we are missing to get this corrected.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Can't be....WET610N has worked for hundreds of others just fine.


Well I wonder how many "hundreds" to thousands of people who are NOT here on DBSTalk have this issue.

I have tired everything. Everything worked fine UNTIL DIRECTV decided to "support" this peice of hardware.

Of course their technical support is nonexistent.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Movieman said:


> There must be something in the process that we are missing to get this corrected.


Well, what could it be?

Again for the upteen time, it worked great until directv supported it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

gio12 said:


> Well, what could it be?
> 
> Again for the upteen time, it worked great until directv supported it.


I had mine hooked up to my laptop, Slingbox, an H21-100, and HR20-700....and it worked all those places....so we are all missing one important piece of this puzzle somehow.

The install process on the H2x and HR2x units are a strightforward process that is prompted on the HDTV screens, and walks one through to completion.

It's outlined (with screen shots) in the WET610N First Look thread.

Wish I had another idea...but I don't. Sorry.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you configured the unit with your PC, change the password. Then the H/HR will quit thinking it has a chance!


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

dennisj00 said:


> If you configured the unit with your PC, change the password. Then the H/HR will quit thinking it has a chance!


I would say to try this. The bridge has to be hard reset (the button in the back). But if you tried this and still nothing then I would change the password so it forces it to see it as a new device. I honestly dont know either as all the best steps are in the First Look already even in the FAQ sheet.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> If you configured the unit with your PC, change the password. Then the H/HR will quit thinking it has a chance!


Change the password where? On the WET? or HR2X?

Sorry I am frustrated guys, nut its been working for close to a year before this update cam around. Then a few month or so ago, its been popping up.

Its works fine on other computers and what not. Just NOT the HR20x


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

gio12 said:


> Change the password where? On the WET? or HR2X?
> 
> Sorry I am frustrated guys, nut its been working for close to a year before this update cam around. Then a few month or so ago, its been popping up.
> 
> Its works fine on other computers and what not. Just NOT the HR20x


Yes change the password on the bridge through your PC. Then reset the receiver and plug directly to the receiver and follow the steps in the First Look. See if that helps.


----------



## pecocus (Feb 13, 2006)

Hooked up the 610 to my HR-22 and it seems to be working just fine. However, I can't seem to access the web based configuration. Does anyone know how to do that? The default IP called out in the documentation doesn't work for me.

On my old 600, you could just type WGA600N as a URL and pull up the config menu. Is there an equivalent with the 610?

Thanks.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

pecocus said:


> Hooked up the 610 to my HR-22 and it seems to be working just fine. However, I can't seem to access the web based configuration. Does anyone know how to do that? The default IP called out in the documentation doesn't work for me.
> 
> On my old 600, you could just type WGA600N as a URL and pull up the config menu. Is there an equivalent with the 610?
> 
> Thanks.


I believe there is 2 ways you can do this. There should be a default IP in the box that it came with. The other way is hook it up directly to your router.


----------



## pecocus (Feb 13, 2006)

Movieman said:


> I believe there is 2 ways you can do this. There should be a default IP in the box that it came with. The other way is hook it up directly to your router. See if this link helps. Linksys support helps.


You're right about it having a default IP, it just doesn't work for some reason when hooked up to the HR. I can only assume the HR configuration changes the IP?

I was hoping to not have to hook up to the PC, but you may be right.

BTW... the link doesn't work for some reason.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Guys, I have ordered the 610N and may need some assistance in getting it to work. Early last year I got a 600N from BestBuy and never could get it to hand shake with my Verizon router. I tried several options and finally took it back.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I think that when you configure it via the HR2x it works in a bridge mode and does not get its own IP address so you cannot access it via a browser. This also happens when you use WPS to configure the adapter.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

deleted by author


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

bobnielsen said:


> I think that when you configure it via the HR2x it works in a bridge mode and does not get its own IP address so you cannot access it via a browser. *This also happens when you use WPS to configure the adapter.*


I haven't had this experience with mine.

I found that the only way to keep the WET610N connected to my Airport Extreme 'N' network is to use WPS. After setting it up that way, I can still use the web interface on the WET and it has its own IP address.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

I have some questions regarding this device.

1. If I hook it up directly to my router, can I assign it a static IP address and then be able to access it through my browser after I move it back to a wireless bridge connection to my HR21?

2. If I do the above, will it continue to work with the HR21 as a wireless bridge without reseting? (I set it up through the HR21 as a wireless bridge and it works fine, but I can't access it through my browser.)

3. My router is wireless b/g only. Will this effect how well MRV works? 

4. If I upgrade to a wireless N access point for my AT&T DSL service, will this improve MRV? What is the cheapest way to do this?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

sailermon said:


> I have some questions regarding this device.
> 
> 1. If I hook it up directly to my router, can I assign it a static IP address and then be able to access it through my browser after I move it back to a wireless bridge connection to my HR21?
> 
> ...


Can anyone answer???


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

sailermon said:


> I have some questions regarding this device.
> 
> 1. If I hook it up directly to my router, can I assign it a static IP address and then be able to access it through my browser after I move it back to a wireless bridge connection to my HR21?
> 
> ...


1. You should be able to with a static IP
2. Yes, I have done this
3. Wireless MRV works best with N, I had no luck with G, YMMV though. 
4. It did for me, especially if you take advantage of the 5.0GHZ band.


----------



## ShermyL (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry guys. Did a search and was fruitless. Where is the WET610N First Look thread? I installed a new router (WRT610N) and having a hard time getting the WET610N to connect to it.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

You're posting in it.  Check the 1st post in this thread for the First Look PDF.


----------



## ShermyL (Nov 6, 2009)

That's weird!! I swear it was called WET610N? or something like that. Now I feel pretty dumb. Sorry.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Don't worry about it. :grin:

You have the correct name. The adapter is called a WET610N, which is in the title of this thread.


----------

